# Martin in Hollywood?



## shane m price (Sep 26, 2004)

I got rummor that Mr. Wheeler is actually going thru with the movie thing!!
Also that Wesly Snipes may even be in it!!
Is this just rummor?


----------



## MattW (Sep 27, 2004)

Check out the forums at www.russianmartialart.com, there is a small post about it.


----------

